# zoomed hydroballs?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/reptile-supplies/living-vivarium-products/-/zoo-med-hydro-balls/ It's a terrarium substrate, somewhat like the Hydroton clay balls we use in Riparium planters.


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

@hoppy; do you have any trouble with it floating?


----------

